# Substitutes....



## tancowgirl2000 (Jul 27, 2004)

Thought I would post this, cuz I just never have all required ingredients for most things, lets aall it a quick reference for Tanis.....

Here is a list of some foods that can be used in place of the ingredients called for in a recipe:

1 ounce square of unsweetened chocolate = 
3 tbsp. of unsweetened cocoa plus 1 tbsp. shortening or butter 

1 ounce square of semi-sweetened chocolate = 
3 tbsp. of unsweetened cocoa plus 1 tbsp. shortening or butter, plus 3 tsp. sugar

1 cup of buttermilk or sour milk = 
1 tbsp. vinegar or lemon juice plus enough milk to make 1 cup. Let stand 5 minutes before using.

1 cup sour cream =
1 cup plain yogurt or 1 cup evaporated milk plus 1 tbsp. vinegar
Or, 1 cup cottage cheese mixed in blender with 2 tbsp. milk and 1 tsp. lemon juice

1 lb. butter = 
2 cups evaporated milk beaten slowly. Pour into pan and chill.
Or, 1 cup buttermilk, 1/2 cup salad oil and one tsp. salt into one lb margarine

Whipped Cream = 
Beat egg whites until stiff, then ad one sliced banana per egg white used, and beat again until bananas are dissolved
Or, add melted marshmallows to the white of an egg and beat until stiff

Shortening = Peanut Butter - Crunchy or Smooth!

All Purpose Flour for thickening gravy or sauce, 2 tbsp.  = 
1 tbsp. cornstarch, rice starch or arrow root.

Baking Powder = 
2 tbsp. cream of tartar, one tbsp. bicarbonate of soda and one tbsp. cornstarch

Nuts = oatmeal browned in butter or margarine works in cookie, cake and pie recipes

Bread Crumbs = finely crushed corn flakes, wheat flakes or any other unsweetened cereal


----------



## MJ (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks Tancowgirl, that is very helpfull!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jul 27, 2004)

Gee MJ, your welcome


----------



## Lifter (Oct 17, 2004)

A couple more...
1 cup white sugar = i cup honey, plus 1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon baking soda= 1 cup maple syrup plus 1/4 tsp baking soda=1/2 cup maple syrup plus 1/4 cup corn syrup=1 cup brown sugar firmly packed=3/4-1 cup molasses plus 1/4-1/2 tsp baking soda...Reduce liquids in the recipe by 1/4 cup to compensate...

1 cup milk=1/2 cup evaporated milk+ 1/2 cup water=4 tablespoons dried milk + 1 cup water

Lifter

Some pursue happiness-others create it...


----------



## Hungry (Nov 24, 2004)

I just got a recipe for CRAB CAKES with a THAI CHILI LIME SAUCE.

The crab cake recipe calls for SAMBL OELECK, (only 1 1/2 t. maybe I could omit it?).  Not knowing what it is, how do I find a substitute for it?  I'm going to run it through GOOGLE and see what comes up.


The sauce recipe calls of SAKE (12 Fl. OZ).  I know very well what that is.  But, would like a substitute in this recipe.

Thanks,
Charlie

From GOOGLE:
Sambal Oeleck Chili Paste
Price:   $3.95  
Availability: Usually ships in 1-2 business days from Pacific Rim Gourmet 
Features: 
Huy Fong Brand
8 oz. 
Ingredients: 
Chili, salt, distilled vinegar,potassium sorbate and sodium bisulfite as preservatives. 

That takes care of the Sambal Oeleck


----------



## marmalady (Nov 24, 2004)

You could sub out a mild white wine for the sake.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 24, 2004)

No you can't omit the sambal.  That's the whole point of the recipe (it's chile sauce).  There are hundreds of types of sambals, oeleck being probably the most common.  You could sub Sriracha sauce or another south asian (ie, thai not chinese) chile sauce.

You can find sambals at asian groceries and sriracha sauce at lots of large supermarkets.  It's in a red plastic bottle with a rooster on it.


----------



## Hungry (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks for the response.
jennyema -- After I found the sambal oeleck on the web, it's not as exotic as it sounded.  We have a couple markets that may carry it.
This is like so many recipes that call for spices that the average person seldom uses.  What do you do with the remainder??
The next problem is I would have to eat crab cakes of a year to use the 8 oz.  bottle at 1 1/2t.  this recipe was for 2 lb. of crab meat!

marmalady-- Is it true that the alcohol in the wine boils off as it is heated?
My wife is an old AAA member and she wouldn't think of eating anything with alochol in it!  

Thanks again,
Charlie


----------



## marmalady (Nov 25, 2004)

Charlie - are you sure the recipe calls for 12 oz of sake?  That'a a lot of liquid for crab cakes.

If you can post the whole recipe, maybe I can get a sense of where it's going, and make some suggestions; the only other thing I can think of other than alcohol in that kind of quantity is maybe clam juice?  or chicken stock?  With maybe just a little vinegar to give it some acidity?


----------



## WayneT (Nov 25, 2004)

*Tancowgirl, I was looking for one of those substitutions the other night. Will keep them handy for future reference.*


----------



## Hungry (Nov 26, 2004)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Charlie - are you sure the recipe calls for 12 oz of sake?  That'a a lot of liquid for crab cakes.
> 
> If you can post the whole recipe, maybe I can get a sense of where it's going, and make some suggestions; the only other thing I can think of other than alcohol in that kind of quantity is maybe clam juice?  or chicken stock?  With maybe just a little vinegar to give it some acidity?


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Perhaps I didn't mention that the sake was for the Sauce, not the crab cakes.

I don't know if I should post the recipe here or in the fish / seafood category.

Any way here they are:
CRAB CAKE MIXTURE 

INGREDIENTS:
SHALLOTS, MINCED                       	 3 TABLESPOONS 
GARLIC, MINCED                                        2 TEASTPOONS
CELERY, FINELY DICED 1/8"                         4 OZ. WT.
ONION, FINELY DICED 1/8"                          2 OZ. WT. 
BELL PEPPER, RED, DICED MINCED          	  3 OZ. WT.
GINGER, FRESH, VERY FINELY MINCED          2 TBSP
CHIVES, THINLY SLICED                                 1/4 CUP  
THYME CHOPPED                                          1 TSP
DUNGENESS CRAB MEAT                               2 LB
 EGGS                                                          2 EA
MAYONNAISE                                                2 1/2 CUPS
SAMBAL OELECK                                           1 1/3 TEASPOON
LEMON JUICE, FRESH                                        1/4 CUP
WORCESTERSHIRE SAUCE                              1 TSP
PANKO CRUMBS                                             3 CUPS
SALT TO TASTE
BLACK PEPPER, GROUND TO TASTE

PREPARATION
MIXED INGREDIENTS WELL AND ADJUST SEASONING OR CONSISTENCY AS NEEDED.


THAI CHILI  LIME BUTTER SAUCE
INGREDIENTS:
FRESH MINCED GINGER                                  1/2 OZ
GARLIC, MINCED 			     1/4 OZ
WHITE WINE VINEGAR 		     1/2 OZ
LIME JUICE, FRESH 			     2 OZ	
SAKE				    12 OZ
HEAVY CREAM                                                 4 OZ
UNSALTED BUTTER, COLD CUT IN CHUNKS       12 OZ
THAI SWEET CHILI SAUCE                                 2 OZ
KOSHER SALT AND WHITE PEPPER TO TASTE

PREPARATION:
IN A HEAVY SAUCE POT OVER MEDIUM HIGH HEAT, COMBINE GINGER GARLIC, VINEGAR, LIME JUICE AND SAKE. 
REDUCE TO A I.IGHT SYRUP (90%). ADD CREAM AND REDUCE TO 60% OVER MEDIUM HEAT - DO NOT SCORCH.
REDUCE HEAT TO LOW AND GRADUALLY WHIP IN THE COLD BUTTER CHUNKS. WHISK IN PEPPER, SALT AND CHILI SAUCE.

ENJOY!

JODY MCLEOD,  PINNACLE GRILL CHEF
MS STATENDAM HOLLAND AMERICA LINES


I bet the SAMBAL OELECK would work for the THAI SWEET CHILI SAUCE :?: 

Charlie


----------



## middie (Nov 26, 2004)

does anyone know if i'd have the same results subbing soy milk for regular?  cause my son has a severe allergy to milk


----------



## jennyema (Nov 26, 2004)

Charlie

Chile sauce keeps for a long time and can be used in many other SE asian recipes.  If you buy sriracha sauce, it's actually a table condiment and can be added to pretty much anything you want (soup, marinades, sauces, sandwiches...).  Sriracha sauce keeps pretty much forever in the fridge.

Sambal oelek is not a sub for thai sweet chile sacue.  they taste entirely different, actually. Oelek is not sweet.  Thai Sweet chile sauce comes in a bottle and is quite sweet and just a bit hot.  It's generally used as a base for dipping sauce (eg, for spring rolls) and as a marinade for chicken.

On the alcohol... alcohol never cooks off completely.  In your preparation quite a bit of it will remain.  Here's a chart that shows you how much will remain in your food: http://homecooking.about.com/library/archive/blalcohol12.htm

Middie,  what are you making?


----------



## middie (Nov 26, 2004)

i want to make tapioca, caramel 
and stuff like that for him.


----------



## Hungry (Nov 28, 2004)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Charlie - are you sure the recipe calls for 12 oz of sake?  That'a a lot of liquid for crab cakes.
> 
> If you can post the whole recipe, maybe I can get a sense of where it's going, and make some suggestions;quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Hungry (Nov 28, 2004)

jennyema said:
			
		

> You can find sambals at asian groceries and sriracha sauce at lots of large supermarkets.  It's in a red plastic bottle with a rooster on it.



I found the Sriracha in my grocery store but no luck on the Sambal Oeleck.

The alcohol webe page was GREAT!  It answered a lot of questions I have had over the years!

Charlie


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Nov 28, 2004)

B&G Hot chopped Peppers can sub for the sambal, available in the pickle/condiment section of your local market.


----------



## Hungry (Nov 29, 2004)

PolishedTopaz said:
			
		

> B&G Hot chopped Peppers can sub for the sambal, available in the pickle/condiment section of your local market.



Thanks P.T.
I'll take a look at the "Poppere".   I haven't given up on the Sambal O. yet.
There are a couple Asian markets that I want to visit.  

Charlie


----------



## jennyema (Nov 29, 2004)

middie said:
			
		

> i want to make tapioca, caramel
> and stuff like that for him.




Middie,

I would venture that tapioca could be made with rice or soy milk, as the tapioca is the thickener and I am not sure milk is needed.  Same for caramel which is sugar and water.


----------



## kansasgirl (Nov 30, 2004)

I don't think that using soymilk is a problem and should work fine.  Here is another idea.

Tropical Tapioca
3 tb instant tapioca
1 c pineapple juice
1 c orange juice
1 1/2 tb lemon juice
1/2 c canned mandarin orange sections, drained
1 c canned pineapple, crushed or tidbits, drained
Maraschino cherries

1.Combine the instant tapioca, pineapple juice, and orange juice in a
saucepan. Cook and stir over medium heat until the mixture comes to a boil. 
2.Remove from heat, and add the lemon juice. Cool, stirring occasionally. Add the fruit and chill until firm.


----------



## middie (Nov 30, 2004)

sounds great guys. thank you soooooooo much


----------



## crewsk (Dec 2, 2004)

I don't know if anyone has posted this yet but here goes!

Homemade Baking Powder

1/4C. cream of tarter
2Tbsp. baking soda

Sift together 3 times & transfer to a clean , tight-sealing jar. Store at room temp away from sunlight for up to 6 weeks. Makes about 1/2C.

From The Gift of Southern Cooking by Edna Lewis & Scott Peacock


----------



## crewsk (Dec 10, 2004)

I found this out of necessity tonight. I was making a Pumpkin Crunch Cake & I needed 3 eggs well, I only had 2 so I had to figure out what to do because I had no way to get to the store at the time. So, here it is.
To substitute 1 egg mix:

1tsp. unflavored gelatin mixed with 3Tbsp. cold water & 2Tbsp. + 1tsp. boiling water.

Sorry, I forgot to add where I found this!  It came from Where's Mom Now That I Need Her? By Betty Rae Frandsen, Kathryn J. Frandsen, & Kent P. Frandsen


----------

